# Speed up needle-sweep?



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine is an American car and it is fast like the second video if not faster. Maybe your cluster is defective? If you rev the engine or something fast does the tach keep up?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Take your car in, or slow down flash! If you can turn the car, put the seat belt on, get into gear and be in second in less than a second i'd call guiness.

If its longer than 1-2 seconds, then go to dealer lol.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

ChevyToby said:


> Hey Y'all
> 
> I've got something that's been bugging me ever since i got my Cruze: the needle sweep from the gauges are just too **** slow. From what i've seen on different videos on youtube, american and korean cruze's seem to differ in speed of the needle sweeps. Sometimes i even manage to start the car and drive of and even change into second gear before the needles are back in position! Is there any way to go into the OBD with either a computer or phone and change the values for the sweep? It might sound like a really lame thing to be bothered with but i can almost swear the retailers demo car with the smaller engine had alot faster sweep, and somehow it's part of the glamour
> 
> ...


Hello... mine too is like the second video, but never thought twice about it until you pointed it out. I hate to say it, but yes your needle sweep is a bit behind, but that is not all. I notice all your warning lights are a bit behind as well... almost as if your battery was running below voltage making them appear weak & lag to illuminate. Check your battery voltage at a cold start & see what it reads, but hopefully you'll get to the bottom of it & maybe a fellow UK owner can chime in. Best of luck!


----------



## ChevyToby (Jan 21, 2012)

TechCruzer: The warning lights weak illumination might be because i'm using my phone as a camera, which does not have the best camera i'm afraid. In real life they're as bright as they'd be on any car. Problem is that my workshop keep rejecting my issues with words like "that's how it's made" "this is how it's supposed to work" "we can't find any error codes in the computer". I think it's really bad customer service from their side. 

iKermit, it was just to state my point  and i dared a friend of mine that my sweep was so slow i would be able to. I don't do that every day 

gregh2000: After the startup sweep the cluster acts like it should, atleast that's what i think. The rev counter seems to keep up with the engine all the time and i haven't noticed anything unusual. I've had mechanics who've driven the car several times and they haven't said anything about faulty gauges.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

ChevyToby said:


> TechCruzer: The warning lights weak illumination might be because i'm using my phone as a camera, which does not have the best camera i'm afraid. In real life they're as bright as they'd be on any car. Problem is that my workshop keep rejecting my issues with words like "that's how it's made" "this is how it's supposed to work" "we can't find any error codes in the computer". I think it's really bad customer service from their side.


Just to clarify my comments... when I said weak I meant as in the 'time' it takes to illuminate not actually how bright or lit they are. With your needles being slow I was also saying the lights too were slow to illuminate.

I don't know if you can or if available, but I'd go to another shop for a second opinion.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Why not just go to the dealer and check out some other cars on the lot?


----------



## ChevyToby (Jan 21, 2012)

My dealer don't got LTZ on the lot, actually they don't keep new cars in stock at all. Since mine is ordered with nav and custom fit with engine and coupe preheat system + hitch i don't feel like giving it away . If i won't find a solution to the problem, i'll just have to live with it. The electronics work fine otherwise. 

I've been to another dealer which were even worse than my regular. I had an issue regarding engine hesitating on full throttle and they simply replied me that the Chevy got a very rough engine and that's part of the car. My other regular dealer found out after a while that it needed a software update and timing axle calibration.


----------



## ChevyToby (Jan 21, 2012)

Well i've visited another dealer and had them check out my car and also the rest of the cars in their lot. Seemed like they were all just as slow as mine :uhh: despite engine type or size. I wonder how i could've come across a faster one then and apparently the cars sweep speed differs from countries.


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Im from Australia and our cars sweep like your car (slowly) Would be nice if they could be changed over to the fast setting.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's strange, all ours have the fast sweep.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I always start my car before I put my seat belt on and most times I don't even see the sweep. Speed seems about like the first video but it really doesn't bother me as everything works OK. By the way does anyone know where the rev counter gets it's drive from in the diesel?


----------



## sturtles (Feb 1, 2011)

My 1.8 cruze does not sweep. Is there some kind of options to enable it?


----------

